# CDs von mehreren LWs gleichzeitig importieren



## Deeron (30. September 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin dabei mir ein Weihnachtsgeschenk (ja jetzt schon) für meinen Dad zu überlegen.

Er beschwert sich schon seit langem, dass sein zweitrechner (der erste wurde schon von mir gebaut) zu langsam ist und das selbst das importieren von CDs über den Windows Media-Player zu lange dauert. Deshalb plane ich ich ihm einen neuen Musik-PC zu Weihnachten zu schenken.

Daher meine Frage: Ist es möglich mit dem Windows Media Player von2 oder mehreren Laufwerken gleichzeitig Musik zu importieren?

Habe leider keinen PC mit mehreren LWs um es selbst zu probieren.


LG, Deeron.


----------



## Research (30. September 2013)

Das wäre mir unbekannt. Da helfen nur 2 oder mehr Programme gleichzeitig.


----------



## Deeron (30. September 2013)

Leider kann man WMP aber auch nicht in mehreren Instanzen öffnen...


----------



## Icedaft (30. September 2013)

Vielleicht wäre das ja auch eine Möglichkeit:

COCKTAIL AUDIO X 10 ohne Festplatte Netzwerk-Player online kaufen bei Media Markt


----------



## Deeron (30. September 2013)

Es geht darum eine CD-Sammlung von ca 600+ CDs zu digitalisieren ^^. (Schallplatten sind da noch ein anderes Thema)
Dabei geht es um Geschwindigkeit. Aufgrund seiner Arbeit kommt er nur selten dazu wirklich Zeit mit der Digitalisierung zu verbringen. Daher wollte ich es ihm ein wenig angenehmer und effizienter gestalten, und dachte deshalb an eine Rechenmaschine mit ca 4 Laufwerken, die Gleichzeitig die Musik importieren können. Er sitzt seit ca einem Jahr daran und hat noch nichtmal 200 geschafft. (Was bei einem Medion-PC mit P4@2,6 GHz und IDE-HDDs nicht gerade verwunderlich ist).


----------



## Icedaft (30. September 2013)

Ok, hab das selbst gerade mit ca 400 CDs hinter mir und meiner ist schon nicht langsam.


----------



## TempestX1 (30. September 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> Er sitzt seit ca einem Jahr daran und hat noch nichtmal 200 geschafft. (Was bei einem Medion-PC mit P4@2,6 GHz und IDE-HDDs nicht gerade verwunderlich ist).


Ich glaube eher weniger das es an dem Prozessor/Festplatte liegt sondern eher an der Auslesegeschwindigkeit des Laufwerks.
In welches Format rippt er die Lieder? 
Ansonsten sollte es kein Problem sein richtige Rip-Software (nicht den WMP Müll) mehrmals zu starten.


----------



## Research (1. Oktober 2013)

Laufwerksname/Daten?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. Oktober 2013)

Mit EAC (Exact Audio Copy) sind keine dieser Tricks notwendig!

Man kann beliebig viele Instanzen des Programms starten, aus dem selben Verzeichnis, mit dem selben Programm- und Benutzernamen.

Dazu einfach folgendes beachten:

EAC merkt sich immer die Einstellungen der zuletzt beendeten Programm-Instanz. Das zuletzt genutzte Laufwerk ist das jenige, mit dem EAC beim nächsten Programm-Start beginnt.

Es macht also keinen Sinn in verschiedenen Instanzen Einstellungen zu verändern, wenn man alle gemachten Änderungen übernehmen möchte. Laufende Instanzen merken nichts von den Änderungen der anderen Instanzen, da diese erst beim nächsten Start neu ausgelesen werden.

Desweiteren sollte man dasjenige Laufwerk zum Standard-Laufwerk machen, von dem man zuletzt rippen möchte! Alle Instanzen von EAC können gleichzeitig auf alle Laufwerke zugreifen. Das macht natürlich beim Rippen wenig Sinn (vor allem bei den hohen Zugriffszeiten von CD/DVD-Laufwerken). Außerdem kommt es beim gleichzeitigen Zugriff schnell zu CRC/Timing/Sync-Fehlern.

Nutzt man jedoch jede Instanz mit einem anderem Laufwerk, so gibt es keine nennenwerten Probleme. Achtet evtl. beim Komprimieren darauf, nicht mehr als eine oder zwei Instanzen des Komprimier-Programms zu zulassen, da der Prozessor in der Regel schon von einer Instanz voll belastet wird.

Viel Spass beim Rippen (stehe kurz davor meinen gesamten CD-Vorrat zu digitalisieren, und habe dazu selbst meinen PC mit 5 Lesegeräten vollgestopft)!


----------



## nfsgame (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich werfe auch mal EAC in den Raum... Mit drei Laufwerken im Einsatz habe ich letztens in 2,5-3h an die 50 CDs als FLAC geschafft... Limitiert hat bei beiden Rechnern (X6 1055T und zwei Xeon 5060) die Platte im Server ...


----------



## Big0 (1. Oktober 2013)

Kann mich nur anschließen EAC ist dafür wie gemacht


----------



## OctoCore (1. Oktober 2013)

Jedes Jahr in Spanien feiern die Dörfer Villarriba und Villabajo ihre Fiesta ...

... während Villabajo noch mühsam die Musik dafür mit dem WMP rippt, wird in Villarriba dank EAC schon abgerockt. 


Wer sich jetzt am Kopf kratzt, ist einfach zu jung.


----------



## Icedaft (1. Oktober 2013)

Dann spül mal die CDs vorher fein sauber, bevor Du sie rippst...


----------



## OctoCore (1. Oktober 2013)

Habe ich schon mehr als einmal gemacht.


----------

